# Flat And Jumping Critique Really Hard!



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I won't say anything about the jumping, but on the flat I'd like to see your hands our of your crotch with thumbs upward rather than facing his ears. 
Cute little horse you've got there!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks
Il Work On That Xx


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

besides the hands, try to sit up more straight, you seem to be leaning forward and almost slouching.


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow. That indoor is gorgeous.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

wait.... Is your horses show name Ginger Snap???
If so, then I have seen EddiesGun91 (youtube) video of you! 
I agree with the others.


----------



## binkyhoo (Jul 13, 2009)

If you are eventing, there is little to be said. Your back a bit more sitting up? Go gal.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Your jumping is pretty good, but on the flat hold your hands higher, they are "holding back" at the withers in the picture. Also don't hunch your back over and relax your legs, your toes should be parallel and not sticking out. Lean back a bit as well.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

In some pictures I sort of felt that your legs weren't underneath you enough, and that weakened your position overall. Does that make sense? In some pictures you did appear to be leaning forward slightly as well. 

Over one of the jumps your leg slipped back too far, but the others were okay, so I think it was just that one.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

ridingismylife2 said:


> wait.... Is your horses show name Ginger Snap???
> If so, then I have seen EddiesGun91 (youtube) video of you!
> I agree with the others.


 Yeah We Call Him Gingersnap! lol
Yeah Theres A Few Vids On Youtube Of Us Lol


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks A Lot Evry1 Il Try All That


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Saskia said:


> Over one of the jumps your leg slipped back too far, but the others were okay, so I think it was just that one.


 Yeah Over The Pink 1?
My Stirrups Wer 2 Short And He Made A Real Scopey Jump Over It So It Was Hard 2 Stay On! Lol


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah I Loook Like Im Sittin In An Armchair!
Thanks


----------

